# Ecriture dans plist iPhone JB



## abou (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour 
J'ai un problème d'écriture sur un fichier plist de mon iPhone JB 
alors que les autorisations sont correctes. 
Ce que je cherche à faire depuis un script shell que j'ai placé dans 
le répertoire /sbin/ de l'iPhone : 
Récupérer un fichier sur le Net avec la commande curl (OK). 
Récupérer des infos contenues dans ce fichier avec des cat, sed etc 
(OK). 
Créer un fichier test.plist vide avec la commande touch (OK). 
Copier les infos choisies dans test.plist avec des echo par exemple 
(là pas OK) : le contenu du fichier est automatiquement écrasé (puis 
vidé) même avec des echo >> ! 
En ssh avec le Terminal du mac j'arrive toujours à écrire dans le 
fichier mais pas à partir de l'iPhone. 
Voilà à quoi ressemble mon script : 
#!/bin/sh 
set -a prays 
plistPath="/test.plist" 
curl -fO "http:///paris.php" 
pr=$(cat ~/paris.php) 
h=`date '+%H'` 
m=`date '+%M'` 
hs=`expr $h \* 3600` 
ms=`expr $m \* 60` 
ts=`expr $hs + $ms` 
tmp=0 
for ((j=1 ; j < 6 ; j++)) do 
        prays=`echo $pr|cut -d" " -f$j` 
        if [[ $prays -gt $ts && $prays -lt $tmp ]]; then 
        tmp=$prays 
fi 
done 
nextOn=$tmp 
nextOff=`expr $nextOn + 1800` 
sudo touch $plistPath 
#Je n'arrive donc pas à faire fonctionner cette commande 
automatiquement au lancement du script : 
echo "essai" >> $plistPath 
Alors est-ce que quelqu'un voit ce que je ne vois pas ? 

Merci infiniment 
ABOU


----------

